# Chaos Dwarfs



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey just wondering where can i find the Chaos dwarf rules?

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

You can't sadly. GW has effectively killed off the Chaos Dwarves as well as they killed off Squats. The closest thing you will get to an army list is in Ravening Hordes. I do believe there is a list in there. Other than that, I don't think there is another newer list mate.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Grik said:


> You can't sadly. GW has effectively killed off the Chaos Dwarves as well as they killed off Squats. The closest thing you will get to an army list is in Ravening Hordes. I do believe there is a list in there. Other than that, I don't think there is another newer list mate.


Where is the last codex? like is it still attainable?

There must be something.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The last rule book occasionally appears on ebay but other than for a litttle background serves no purpose.
The list was downloadable on the Oz site but thats just been ruined/ upgraded so I doubt you'd find it there.
The rules are in the ravening hordes book and I think Chaos dwarf online or Hand of Hashut websites will have a download but if you really can't find them I have 3 copies and could probable copy 1 for you.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah that was a sad day for them! They looked like garbage model wise IMO but... they sure as hell didn't fight like garbage! Never beat them with my Empire!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah everyone thought they were going to make a comeback when they showed up as the Hellcannon crew but sadly they remain lost to all of us who wish to have those funny little hats and blunderbusses


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> The last rule book occasionally appears on ebay but other than for a litttle background serves no purpose.
> The list was downloadable on the Oz site but thats just been ruined/ upgraded so I doubt you'd find it there.
> The rules are in the ravening hordes book and I think Chaos dwarf online or Hand of Hashut websites will have a download but if you really can't find them I have 3 copies and could probable copy 1 for you.


Please PM me to disuss this further.

Ya I would love to play the chaos dwarfs. I mean they are so funny looking and i mean all that immunity to magic *Drool* and then there is their Cav = win!


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

Ye i do like the rules as i myself have a codex ( well two pages anyway ), i do not think you can get it anywhere if you browse the forums of chaos dwarf online.

There is a nice self made 7th edition codex on the chaos dwarf website and if i am not wrong there is someone on here who has a link on their profile

Good luck mate, do it for chaos ( evil cackling laugh )

Edited: Discussion of torrents is not allowed on this forum, this armybook was available legally for free online up until recently so there is no need to talk about illegitimate ways to obtain it - squeek


----------

